# Motorhome site just for couples



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

I asked this question a couple of days ago worded differently and it would appear that censorship has removed a genuine question.

My wife and I would like any information or recommendations on sites for couples only.

We have seen some listed in the CC magazine . Are they any good, better than family sites or no different?


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Best plan is to give 'em a try ... if they're any good, add to the site database

not that it'll do me much good :? 99% of searches to date have come up with zero hits :roll:

These adult sites seem to offer 'the quiet life' ...it ain't necessarily so 8O


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

asgard said:


> I asked this question a couple of days ago worded differently and it would appear that censorship has removed a genuine question.
> 
> My wife and I would like any information or recommendations on sites for couples only.
> 
> We have seen some listed in the CC magazine . Are they any good, better than family sites or no different?


Hi asguard

I am sure that no moderator would have removed your post so I wonder what happened to it....maybe it was lost in the move to the new server.

I have several sites that have been suggested to me to visit that are for "adults" only....I am sure that is what you mean too. I know that we have several members who do have families on the forum and we may be in danger of upsetting them by talking about "adult only" sites. Adult only sites tend to be run by owners who have realised that there is a market for this type of site ...just as there is a market for "all singing and dancing" sites for the families that wish to have it all!

Having sucessfully got to that stage of life where all the fledglings have flown the nest I am quite taken with visiting a site that has no sprogs about...I know that this may sound selfish but at my age I am allowed to be selfish.

I know that when we are "out and about" if we see that a site is referred to as having "all inclusive entertainment" we just pass by. If it says "Quiet, rural, isolated" thats the one we choose. It's a case of choose whatever you want or whatever you think will suit you.

There is a place for the family site and a place for the adult only site.

I have yet to try an adult only site but it is definitely on our schedule for this year....The Oaks at Glastonbury sounds a likely stopping place.

Mike


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi asguard. 
I think you put up your original post on Sunday morning (if my memory serves me) between 09:30 and about 12:00. If this was the case then no-one "censored" your post, it just got left on the old server as was described by Nuke in his posting about the changeover.

I agree with Mike, we sometimes have our lad with us and sometimes we do not, so it is nice to be able to chose an "adults only" site for the occasions when we can be adults and not have kids to worry about. We stayed on a decent "adult site" near Huntingdon last year, and the owner has been in the news recently regarding comments she made, so I will not go there on this thread, however the site was well layed out and kept and the restaurant was superb (although we did not use it).
Very relaxing weekend.

Keith


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

sng said:


> These adult sites seem to offer 'the quiet life' ...it ain't necessarily so 8O


This can be true, kids don't have a monopoly on making noise!

As family we detest "family sites" and always avoid them like the plague, just as we avoid sites with 'adult' playgrounds .. ie bars and clubs. 
Peace and quiet in a rural setting isn't only sought by couples.. and no, we don't allow our kids to run amok spoiling the tranquility..


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

We like any site that is clean, and where the sun shines all day :lol: 

As for the rest, prefer sites with some nightlife on site or close to hand, (staggering distance) noisy kids? that what they do 8) not mine so don't worry me.

Live and let live

Olley


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2006)

ooooooopppps.....did somone mention the (kid,s ) word....
be careful.......lol


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

There is a site in Wicklow in Ireland that has a section away from the main site that is for couples only, to me this is a perferct solution for the campsite owner as he/she can cater from both groups, the last time i visited the site there were very few in Cupids Grove as it is known but the rest of the site was quite full. Maybe more campsite owners could follow suit.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Surely campsites are places where you drive in late at night to sleep, only to leave as soon as you can in the morning ;-) 

Frank


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I too lost some posts on Sunday morning notwithstanding the warning from Nuke  
Yours was definitely not censored. I saw it but did nothing, there was no need.

For adult sites try this website: http://www.adultstouring.co.uk/
Another list is here with some duplicates:
http://groups.msn.com/TouringTenting/yourwebpage.msnw

I have no personal recommendations, sorry.


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> Surely campsites are places where you drive in late at night to sleep, only to leave as soon as you can in the morning ;-)
> 
> Frank


 JUST sleep then thats why have 3 kids :lol: :lol: 
no lets not go there :silly: 
 saruman


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

We have been on some sites where the "adults" have been noisier and more annoying than the kids.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

spykal said:


> Adult only sites tend to be run by owners who have realised that there is a market for this type of site ...just as there is a market for "all singing and dancing" sites for the families that wish to have it all!
> 
> Mike


Another reason they often make them adult only sites is because there is a hazard on the site and to protect it from children would be prohibitively expensive or ruin the site.

The Old Oaks at Glastonbury is very good but they do charge extra for a towed car.

peedee


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

If you mean, adults only sites, theres a nice one at Cheddar, (Cheddar Bridge) its in the campsite database on this site.
No clubs/bars/pools/kids, just pleasant small site, with all you need for entertainment and amusement a 5 min walk away to Cheddar.


----------

